# rsync error: protocol incompatibility (code 2) at rsync.c(647) [sender=3.0.6]



## mamalos (Nov 1, 2012)

I am trying to mirror FreeBSD's sources, http site, etc. While following FreeBSD's guide on how to mirror its resources, I am having trouble with rsync(1). When I run it, it fails giving:


```
# rsync -vaz  ftp3.de.freebsd.org::FreeBSD/ /jails/freebsd-sources/ftp/pub/FreeBSD/

...blabla...
ports/amd64/packages-8-stable/All/passepartout-0.7.1_4.tbz
ports/amd64/packages-8-stable/All/passivetex-1.24_6.tbz
File-list index 248760 not in 281114 - 282355 (read_ndx_and_attrs) [sender]
rsync error: protocol incompatibility (code 2) at rsync.c(647) [sender=3.0.6]
rsync: read error: Connection reset by peer (54)
rsync: writefd_unbuffered failed to write 4 bytes to socket [generator]: Broken pipe (32)rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(764) [receiver=3.0.9]
```

My version of rsync is 3.0.9_2:


```
# pkg_info -Ix rsync
rsync-3.0.9_2       A network file distribution/synchronization utility
```

Does any one know how to resolve this?

Thanx all in advance!


----------



## brd@ (Nov 1, 2012)

It looks like the transfer was going find, but something in-between you and server you are syncing from. You probably just need to start the sync again.


----------



## mamalos (Nov 2, 2012)

brd thanx,

but thus far I had already understood . My problem is that this happens every minute, which makes my mirroring procedure quite problematic. Can this be happening because of a policy of the server in order not to consume its memory? And because I know that my question is rhetorical, what I am really asking is: Is this a common practice? (changing to another mirror gave me the same results)

Thanx again!


----------

